# May meeting- plants needed



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

As you know, Luis Navarro is coming to scape a tank for our May meeting. He's just given me a plant list. I'd like to see if we can supply some of these from extras that we have in the club. He's doing Bill's 65g so he will need quite a bit of some of these. If you don't have any but know where I can buy them at good prices, please let me know. I think the most difficult one will be #2.

1. Helanthiume tenellus, aka Echinodorus tenellus
2. Hygro sp. 'Araguaia'
3. Staurogyne "Porto Velho" 
4. Glosso 
5. Riccia 
6. Trident fern


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I can bring some H. tenellus, it is wall to wall in my 10 gallon. How much do you need? I also have some small plants of 'Trident'.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I imagine he's gonna use teh H. tenellus as a mid-foreground plant. Bring what you can and what is left over we can put in the plant trade pile. 

Probably gonna need a lot of Trident. Will begin looking for that on the forums. We have a small clump.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

1. is pkmy chain sword right, i just bought some for my tank.. how fast does this stuff grow.

glosso and riccia we can get at the fish gallery.

check the forums and aquariumplants.com

http://www.aquariumplants.com/Glossostigma_Glossostigma_elatinoides_grown_in_p/mat09.htm

or if needed a lot of glosso

http://www.aquariumplants.com/Glossostigma_Glossostigma_elatinoides_grown_in_p/mat11.htm


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I know Kim has some riccia. Hopefully she can spare some. 

I think we have been able to find everything but the glosso and Hygro sp 'Araguaia'. Please keep a look out for those. I was pretty sure we had glosso in the club. If you have some please pm me and I could grow some out by the time May rolls around.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Found all but the glosso. Does anyone have glosso?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I have mm which grows simular to glosso. Would a substitution of mm work in place of glosso?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

digital_gods said:


> I have mm which grows simular to glosso. Would a substitution of mm work in place of glosso?


While it's similar it is a much slower grower and requires less light. I'd like to find glosso if I can.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I was at the fish gallery yesterday, and they a few pots of glosso. I want to say 6-8 pots at most and $6.99 each or 3/18.00 - 15% for club members .

I got some rare rotala nanjenshan and wallchei? did you see the link for the glosso mats from aquariumplants.com would those work.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes. Trying to keep costs down. Let's see if anyone has some first.


----------

